# communications with his ex gf



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

hi everyone im just new here my husband is still commnicatuing with his ex girlfriends on his facebook its bugs me alot and when he knows that im checking his fb he press the logout button..i know as a couple we need privacy but i dont think this privacy is good


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

You should both have each others passwords. If it makes you uncomfortable than you have to stress that to him and he should respect that.


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

i hate my husband for not respecting my feelings


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a strong statement. Does he know how much this hurts you? If he does and doesn't care you have bigger problems then ex girlfriends on Facebook.


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

not only his ex girlfriend.i know that he's chatting with some other girl and he tells me not to worry cuz they are only chatting..but i dont believe him.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

He can be talking to half the female population......the bigger issue is if he knows this bothers you and he doesn't care or respect your feelings that's the problem. Are you telling him how much this hurts you? Or are you just seeing this stuff and not saying anything to him?


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

he knows that it bothers me but he still keep on chatting ...i told him also that it hurts and its not good to chat and flirt with his friends becoz he's a married man already.hes insensitive


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Frankly, I would tell him it's time to grow up and cut that sh1t out. You should tell him that if he continues disrespecting you, you are going to throw his ass out of here.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Is he married to you, or to his imaginary social life on FB? Maybe phrasing that way to him would wake his a*s up. He's acting like a disrespectful 17-year-old, not a married man.

Exes are exed for a reason. His need to stay there.


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had some issues with an ex girlfriend of my fiance's. She would contact him by text occasionally, and even though they weren't facebook friends, he would look at her profile every now and then and like some of the statuses she posted. I tried to play it cool for a while, but it started to bother me really badly. This was the girl he dated before he met me. It made me wonder if he was really over her. 

One night she sent him a very flirtatious text, then asked if he'd ever consider giving their relationship another shot. He showed me these texts, but I was still MAD. I blew up about it basically.. saying "You remaining in contact with her is only encouraging this!" We had a big fight of course, but he did shape up after that. He blocked her on facebook, deleted her number off his phone, and asked her to never contact him again. If your husband wont do the same.. well, I would think he puts contact with these ex girlfriends before you and your feelings.. and that's just not right.


----------



## Almost There (Oct 23, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> Frankly, I would tell him it's time to grow up and cut that sh1t out. You should tell him that if he continues disrespecting you, you are going to throw his ass out of here.


:iagree:

Don't really have anything to add to that, you already said it all!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

First off, Facebook should not be private, if he's not doing anything bad he has nothing to hide. Hack it, but don't hint that you will be checking or he will delete everything. Look at his phone, and phone bill.


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

there's nothing to cut  im just trying to be happy


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

TikiKeen said:


> Is he married to you, or to his imaginary social life on FB? Maybe phrasing that way to him would wake his a*s up. He's acting like a disrespectful 17-year-old, not a married man.
> 
> Exes are exed for a reason. His need to stay there.


he's older than me.but he acts like im older than him


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

janusvywnq said:


> You should both have each others passwords.


we are..and its more horrible because he can chat with all of his ex's


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I do have an old bf as a FB friend but he only wishes me happy birthday. He also has tons of family pictures and is always showcasing his lovely wife and professing his love for her. As far as I can tell, he does everything right. He always was a nice guy.

He also doesn't live on FB.


----------



## hatelove14 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rugs said:


> I do have an old bf as a FB friend but he only wishes me happy birthday. He also has tons of family pictures and is always showcasing his lovely wife and professing his love for her. As far as I can tell, he does everything right. He always was a nice guy.
> 
> He also doesn't live on FB.


 but my hubby he chat with his ex's always


----------



## onestepatatime (Oct 23, 2013)

My husband confessed to having feelings for an ex-girlfriend who found him on facebook. Luckily he recognized what was happening and told me. He reluctantly deleted her and blocked her, but he can now look back and see that it was the best thing. He thought they could still be friends! Facebook and exes are bad news. He is transparent and I have all his passwords for everything. A year on, I still check from time to time. I wouldn't put up with him disrespecting me and carrying on like that knowing it hurts and upsets me. It is not on!


----------



## Self Help (Oct 22, 2013)

I hate that you are in this situation. Since you are married, he should respect you enough to be transparent and you enough to be transparent with him. I suggest you tell him that you want his passwords and you give him yours. If he says no, you know exactly where you stand in your relationship and then you can start research on the Infidelity or Divorce board. Sorry


----------

